# Logitech Harmony 720 Remote



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

Has anyone had experience with this remote. I'm thinking of making an investment in one. I really need to consolidate my remotes. I have the HD DVR from DirectTV and it's never listed in my standard remotes.

Thanks,
David


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Logitech Harmony 720 remote*

which remote? Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Logitech Harmony 720 remote*

I have the 880 and it is a fantastic remote, well worth the money.:T


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Logitech Harmony 720 remote*

OH! I see. I have had Harmony remotes for several years and couldn't be happier. You won't go wrong with one. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Logitech Harmony 720 remote*

I think I'll pull the trigger. I've heard nothing but happy users.

Thanks,
David


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi david, I have the 720, good little remote
I don't know if it's me or if I didn't set it up right, sometimes it works great and others not

the only problem I've had with it is since I've changed my receiver to a samsung, the remote sometimes does not select the right input (easy to change the input from the remote though)
a part from that little issue it works great
hope you enjoy it
FRED


----------



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

I just ordered the Harmony 880. It looks like it has all the features I need.

Thanks,
David


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I like my 880. You'll be happy with the purchase. :T


----------

